

Secrets of octopus intelligence - fogus
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/02/01/the-secrets-of-octop.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+boingboing%2FiBag+%28Boing+Boing%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
coconutrandom
from the comment:

[http://www.boingboing.net/2010/02/01/the-secrets-of-
octop.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2010/02/01/the-secrets-of-
octop.html#comment-702129)

    
    
      "Turns out, on a scale of one to chimpanzee, octopuses are 
      probably somewhere close to matching wits with a dog"
      Interesting numbering system -- is one the only digit?

